# Detroit Become Human Enneagram



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Kind of wanted to start a discussion on this game ,the choices they present and the enneagram types of each character, here are my guesses.

Kara - 2w1
Connor - 6w5 (?) Kind of want him to be a 6 cause I find myself relating to his character quite a bit, but its most likely my bias. Up for debate.
Markus - Not sure if he is a 1 or an 8.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Xzcouter said:


> Kind of wanted to start a discussion on this game ,the choices they present and the enneagram types of each character, here are my guesses.
> 
> Kara - 2w1
> Connor - 6w5 (?) Kind of want him to be a 6 cause I find myself relating to his character quite a bit, but its most likely my bias. Up for debate.
> Markus - Not sure if he is a 1 or an 8.


I recently completed the game and I was trying to ruminate on my own conclusions, (It's only been a few hours) but my thoughts were:
Kara - I also came to a 2w1 conclusion. Probably 259.
Connor - I think making decisions that don't contradict his partner, or gain his favor tend to lead him down a more 6-ish path, but the opposite path strikes me as heavily 1-ish (With elements of type 3, that could be a part of his tritype). Probably 136 in some order (136 is my guess).
Markus - Again, not to compare to Connor, but I would say I also saw some 1-ish elements. Although part of me wants to say he's a 4w5 with a 9w1/1w9 fix (496 or 416). What I did see that resembled type 8 seemed more counterphobic 6 to me, but then again, that's merely my impression.


----------



## Leilamy (Jun 22, 2019)

Just played the game last Week because I don't have a PlayStation. 
This thread is very old but do I care ? Nah.
Here are my typings 

Markus 1w2 4w5 6w7 
Connor 6w7 core. I believe 1w9 fix. Not too convinced of his heart fix but either 3 or 4 (with 4 parasited by the 6)
Kara 926


And that's for our Golden Trio. As for the others


Hank has a 7w8 somewhere. I'm not sure if core or 1st fix. Then either 1 or 8. He looks very 8is when he's angry but he's also unhealthy (depression etc) and 7w8 are very agressive on their own so I believe he could have a 1 fix instead of 8, and come across as angrier because of his issues and the 7w8 influence. A rough guess would be 7w8 1w2 and either 4w3 or 3w4 as heart fix. He doesn't look like a typical 7w8 because he isn't any kind high Pe (I heard looping ISTJ for Hank and it makes sense) so he doesn't look very hedonistic or anything. But eh he definitely runs away from his issues by keeping busy especially with alcoohol or russian roulette or whatever keeps his mind off his problems.


As for Markus' friends
I Don't have any kind of opinion on Simon, he honestly didn't make much of an impression on me. As for the other two
North 8w7 7w8 4w3
Josh 962? with 9w1 core

And on Kara's side
Alice 6w5 4w5 9w1. She definitely wants the support but she's wary & skeptical, feels the need to check for the trustworthiness of her support (Kara) like a 6w5. 
Luther 9 core (w1 or w8, both work) with Cp6w5 fix (wary boy who want to fight whenever he's anxious or think things will go badly) Maybe a 2w1 fix ? But not sure


Here's my take on their ennea


----------

